# Howzabout some derailleur porn?



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

​


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

mavic


----------



## steely steed (Mar 21, 2005)

*Those are sweet!!!*

Hows about that blue job? How much would ya sell that fer?


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

steely steed said:


> Hows about that blue job? How much would ya sell that fer?


That blue is incredible in real life; the photo doesn't capture it properly. Anyways, I'm on a kick where I'm going to sell off most of the stuff that I've collected but don't actually use so you might find it on eBay before long.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

Here some more CNC'ed versions, as well as some very fine Asian mech's, including:

-XTR M900
-Joe's
-Paul
-2 ProShift's with the 'gripshifters'
-Suntour XC Pro
-Suntour Superbe Pro
-Suntour XC Expert 8spd thumbies


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

*Some more Suntour for ya...*



Jeroen said:


> -Suntour XC Pro
> -Suntour Superbe Pro
> -Suntour XC Expert 8spd thumbies


Suntour Ergotec 8-speed (NOS, circa '93):


















​


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2005)

my favourite rear der. Modified with a DuraAce cage and all bots and nuts replaced with Ti and aluminum. 187 grams...


----------



## Trevor! (Dec 23, 2003)

Jeroen said:


> Here some more CNC'ed versions, as well as some very fine Asian mech's, including:
> 
> -XTR M900
> -Joe's
> ...


The Joes shifter (I think I am looking at the right one) reminds me of an X.O derailleur in a sense. Obviously not as clean but nevertheless similar.

Still think the Paul's look great.


----------



## wiruth (Feb 17, 2004)

*linear bearing*

Remember the derailiur that was on linear bearings? Did Avid make it? Anyone have a pic?


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

A bit off topic, yet also a bit on topic, my lbs found a nos white industries derailleur and shifter laying around and I want to buy them. What is a fair offer? He has no idea what they are worth, but then again, neither do I.


----------



## wiruth (Feb 17, 2004)

*white industries*

I think it was White Industries that made the one with linear bearings. it had a push/pull cable set up with there twist shifters. Very cool looking but didn't look like it could take a hit.


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

terminaut said:


> Suntour Ergotec 8-speed (NOS, circa '93):


Not nice to tease. If you're interested in selling I'm interested in buying


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

*Rhino ... (tangent)*

Any more details on them? I picked up a Rhino CNC crank and all I could find out about them is that they were somehow connected to Dean.

Someone should post a Mavic derailleur image (the Erector set one) to round out this post, even though its road


----------



## Hudnut (Apr 12, 2005)

wiruth said:


> I think it was White Industries that made the one with linear bearings. it had a push/pull cable set up with there twist shifters. Very cool looking but didn't look like it could take a hit.


I have one, I'll take pics tomorow. It's called the LMDS by white industries. It worked effortlessly when in perfect tune, but that was rare. I think that because it was relativly fragile, the pivot bolt was designed to break off easily. After about the 6th bolt breaking I gave up and went with a more modern setup, plus it was a pain to find a tandem der cable that would fit the thing.


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

*Found a couple of photos on the net...*

White Industries LMDS and first-gen Mavic.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Too Bad All That CNC Stuff Shifted Like Crap*

Shimano, Suntour, Mavic, Campy...those are the derailleurs to use.

Joe's, Paul, Precision Billett...sure they look nice but wow did they have quality control issues.

Anybody want a Black and Blue Joe's paperweight?


----------



## Hudnut (Apr 12, 2005)

Hudnut said:


> I have one, I'll take pics tomorow. It's called the LMDS by white industries. It worked effortlessly when in perfect tune, but that was rare. I think that because it was relativly fragile, the pivot bolt was designed to break off easily. After about the 6th bolt breaking I gave up and went with a more modern setup, plus it was a pain to find a tandem der cable that would fit the thing.











There's my LMDS. I'll sell it if anyone is interested


----------



## terminaut (Dec 19, 2003)

*Forgot about Record OR*

Battle-scarred from miles of trail...


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*Not really retro but porny still*










They're still out there inventing and making wild new derailleurs that are not Shimano, Campy or SRAM et al. 

https://robinw.webpipe.net/index.htm


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

*Ultimate non conventional derailleur*

Suntour BEAST automatic transmission, licensed from Browning circa ~1990.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

Carsten said:


> my favourite rear der. Modified with a DuraAce cage and all bots and nuts replaced with Ti and aluminum. 187 grams...


I am running the same thing on my Hakkalugi. Works beautifully. I used it's mate (dura ace with an XTR cage) for a couple of years. It shifted perfectly with XCPro shifters and weighed about 20 grams less than an XTR. It is still my favorite deraileur ever and sitting in my toolbox.


----------



## rasumichin (Oct 21, 2008)

*lmds derailleur*

@Hudnut

Hi,
I would be very greateful when you would be able to answer me a question out this old thread. You told that you broke 6 rear derailleur bolts on your White industries LMDS derailleur. Where did you get your spares or had that been normal shimano rear deraileur bolts? Thank youvery much! 
rasumichin


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

I would send White Industries an email and see if they have any spare parts still in stock:

[email protected]

Hudnut hasn't posted here in several months, but he would probably tell you the same thing if he saw this. The people at White Ind. are friendly and easy to deal with, you should get an answer fairly quickly.


----------



## rasumichin (Oct 21, 2008)

-Anomie- said:


> I would send White Industries an email and see if they have any spare parts still in stock:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Hudnut hasn't posted here in several months, but he would probably tell you the same thing if he saw this. The people at White Ind. are friendly and easy to deal with, you should get an answer fairly quickly.


But he's still there and wrote:

"I had to get them directly from White Industries. I called a few years ago to get another replacment but they did not show a listing for the part any more. Your only hope if W.I. can't get one any more is to get a machine shop to make one up"

...Gentlemen, thank you very much! 
Best regards from germany, rasumichin


----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*never used D/A*



AKamp said:


> I am running the same thing on my Hakkalugi. Works beautifully. I used it's mate (dura ace with an XTR cage) for a couple of years. It shifted perfectly with XCPro shifters and weighed about 20 grams less than an XTR. It is still my favorite deraileur ever and sitting in my toolbox.


but I've hopped up some XTRegras (XTR-Ultegra matches)
I have 2 XT Med Cages and 1 XTR for my Lugis
the XT Med cage IMHO was the best Shimano Der. ever built for reliability, quality of shifting and abusability


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

Carsten said:


> my favourite rear der. Modified with a DuraAce cage and all bots and nuts replaced with Ti and aluminum. 187 grams...


What kind of range can you run w/ the short cage?


----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*on a cx bike*



Slimpee said:


> What kind of range can you run w/ the short cage?


with a 2x8 I typically run 11-28 or 11-30 with a 46/36 crank


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

It's great to see an old post from Termanaut.
Buy an add please. 
You get the dead thread of the week award.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

terminaut said:


> Suntour Ergotec 8-speed (NOS, circa '93):


Not very VRC, but it's creepy how much those levers look like the modern second gen Shimano Dual Control levers.....

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/shimano-xt-...=google&utm_medium=base&utm_campaign=products


----------



## rigidftw (Mar 21, 2010)

does this work for you? it's a 735 xt body with original screws, springs and pulleys, a polished cage from an old 105 der. and a lighter bolt from a 760 xt der.


----------

